# Dirty Cockatiel



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

I recently got a cockatiel from someone. The white on its wings and back tail feathers look dirty, I have been using bird spray on it (Ecotrition) Bird Bath Spray. It still looks dirty. Any suggestions? The person I got her from is a very good breeder, they have been sick and son is helping to take care of the little ones. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

What about giving her a dish of water to play in?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you thought about letting her in the shower? There's really no way to wash a tiel, they gotta do it on their own. If the feathers are stained, they'll molt out eventually.


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Have you got a photo of your tiel? I could be park of her markings


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

I do. I'm not sure though how to post a picture on here though lol.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Press reply and you know where it says fonts well on that same line is a pic of a paper clip click that and you can up load if that don't work you can upload on photo bucket then paste link


----------



## shesaravenclaw (Jun 1, 2016)

Is she dirty or cinnamon?

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on pictures. I will try soon.


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

shesaravenclaw said:


> Is she dirty or cinnamon?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure. He is a pied but it looks grey white and yellow. The edges of his wings just look like they r dirty. Grayish, black looking. Dirty. lol guess I will find put down the road.ied: thank


----------



## shesaravenclaw (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey! I have a cinnamon lutino and it looks similar to what you're talking about, but he's not dirty, he just has grey on his otherwise white and yellow feathers

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe that is what it is. Just. Thought it looked like dirt, but never could get it to away using bird spray. I just told my husband tonight maybe it is just a little of a cinnamon color on the otherwise white wings. Thanks. If I get a chance tomorrow I will try and get a picture of up him. Or her lol.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I used to have a white tiel that I thought was dirty, turns out it was her cinnamon, not dirt lmao


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi,Peppy is pied and often looks dirty but it is just her grey ancestry showing on her wing tips and tail feathers


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

devilangel09 said:


> Press reply and you know where it says fonts well on that same line is a pic of a paper clip click that and you can up load if that don't work you can upload on photo bucket then paste link


Mine is not showing a paper clip. That is why I can't figure this stupid thing out. LOL


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Upload the photo/s to imgur or photobucket or whatever and copy the direct link, then in the reply section on here, click the little picture icon (it's the same icon in quick reply and advanced) and paste the photo URL into the box that pops up and press OK.



















The easiest image hosts I use are imgur.com and postimg.org


----------

